# 26 vs 29"



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Bueno, ya les debía esta reseña de la Sultan, quería usarla 2-3 veces antes de darles mi opinión para que fuera un poco más completa. 

Empiezo con decirles que mi punto de comparación es mi otra bici, una Turner 5 spot con 140mm de recorrido atrás y adelante, la Sultan tiene 140 adelante y 120 atras. La Sultan es un poco más ligera y trae el DW link, la Spot trae el TNT (una barra).

Creo que todos en este foro han oído las supuestas ventajas y desventajas de las 29; y aunque yo había hecho pruebas de estacionamiento en una, nunca había podido sacar una al monte (lo cual creo que fue un riesgo de mi parte...  ). 

En fin, en cuanto a las ventajas, las revistas y demás publicaciones tienen toda la razón! En las subidas tienes más tracción y pasas encima de los obstáculos más fácil, eso si, en las secciones muy empinadas haces más esfuerzo pero es más difícil que pierdas tracción. Otra cosa que me gustó mucho es que una vez que agarras velocidad en subidas menos empinadas, la bici sigue y sigue; estoy convencido que en caminos anchos se lleva de calle a las "rueditas".

De bajada la neta es que es una chulada, también tiene que ver un poco el tener un "stem" más corto, pero sin duda lo que dicen de las ruedas grandotas es cierto. Los escalones se sienten menos y me animé a brincar algunos que normalmente la pensaba 2 veces en la Spot. También me parece que en bajadas "abiertas" las ruedas se dejan ir más rápido. 

Dicen que las ruedas 29" son más lentas en las bajadas muy técnicas (con muchas vueltas cerradas). La neta es que en el tipo de singletrack que ando yo (Ajusco, Desierto) no encontré una sola situación donde eso fuera cierto, y al contrario, la abilidad de pasar encima de obstáculos de manera más facil es evidente.

Que son los inconvenientes? Pues pocos pero en efecto si cuesta más arrancar de cero y acelerar; también me dio la sensación de que llevaba una cadencia menor de pedaleo, más similar a la bici de ruta. Finalmente la bici es un poco más alta, por lo que arrancar en subidas empinadas se dificulta más.

En fin, creo que no estoy diciendo nada nuevo, pero si les confirmo que en lo personal estoy muy contento con la decisión y seguramente voy a vender la Spot. La Sultan hace todo lo que la Spot y creo que hasta un poco mejor. Ahora, no digo que sea igual para todo el mundo, pero para mi estilo creo que es un hitaso!

MI último comentario es sobre del DW link: es una locura! la bici se siente super rígida y firme al pedalear, a diferencia del TNT o incluso el Horst Link. Definitivamente NO es puro marketing.

Saludos!!!


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

elmadaleno said:


> MI último comentario es sobre del DW link: es una locura! la bici se siente super rígida y firme al pedalear, a diferencia del TNT o incluso el Horst Link. Definitivamente NO es puro marketing.
> 
> Saludos!!!


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

A hue...lita de Batman , así es en efecto , el DW Link es otro boleto !!! uno de los tres sistemas de doble suspensión que mas están jalando.

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Definitivamente NO es puro marketing.
> 
> Saludos!!!


Ayuda mucho el Kool-Aid... :lol:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Saludos!!!


Yo sigo viendo la bici muy limpia. Se me hace que nada mas la probaste en Chapultepec y la ciclopista....

hasta que no este sucia no vuelvo a leer tanto choro...

jajajajaja

Felicidades! Es bueno cuando te arriesgas a algo nuevo y te gusta lo que compraste!

Saludos..


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Jajaja! La foto es recién desempacadita! no me llevé la cámara al monte, pero les prometo unas en acción!!!

Warp: me fijé más en las ruedas que en la suspensión para comprarla, te lo juro que si jala mejor!!!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Jajaja! La foto es recién desempacadita! no me llevé la cámara al monte, pero les prometo unas en acción!!!
> 
> Warp: me fijé más en las ruedas que en la suspensión para comprarla, te lo juro que si jala mejor!!!




Cuando jubile la Nico me voy a hacer de una DW para probar...

Para ti y el Tiger, las 29 son una eleccion natural. Igual que mi chavo nomas anda mejor con unas de 16 o 20.

Que mazas traes ahora?? Ahi luego me platicas que tal salen los Flow. Tengo que jubilar mis FD28's pero si me duele el codo para un wheelset.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> Cuando jubile la Nico me voy a hacer de una DW para probar...
> 
> Para ti y el Tiger, las 29 son una eleccion natural. Igual que mi chavo nomas anda mejor con unas de 16 o 20.
> 
> Que mazas traes ahora?? Ahi luego me platicas que tal salen los Flow. Tengo que jubilar mis FD28's pero si me duele el codo para un wheelset.


No deberias de andarle dudando por las ruedas, simplemente vete por unas con rines ENVE/EDGE, rayos SAPIM Laser y masas CK, de esas chafitas y baratas......


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Warp said:


> Que mazas traes ahora?? Ahi luego me platicas que tal salen los Flow. Tengo que jubilar mis FD28's pero si me duele el codo para un wheelset.


Traigo las Hope ProII, la neta me salieron muy buenas con las Spot así que repetí, tienen muy buena calidad por el precio. Me gustaría que tuvieran más puntos de contacto pero en fin, no me alcanzó para las CK! :thumbsup:


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Warp said:


> Cuando jubile la Nico me voy a hacer de una DW para probar...
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

the last biker said:


> Warp said:
> 
> 
> > Cuando jubile la Nico me voy a hacer de una DW para probar...
> ...


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Mada, gracia por tu reseña, me parece muy acertada y acorde con la mayoria de los pro-reviews.

3 compañeros de rodada han cambiado a ruedas 29 (hardtails) y estan muy contentos y dicen que nunca van a regresar a bicis de 26, a pesar de que ellos no son muy altos de estatura aprox. 1.77 m.

Hace 2 domingos me iban a prestar una 29 para probarla en la primavera, uno de mis amigos, pero no acepte (quiza inconsiente mente me resistí a no probarla para no acabar por convencerme, y tener que deshacerme de mis bicis 26 que he armado con tanto sacrificio :madman: )  

Lo que si es un hecho es la superioridad de los sistemas de suspension de pivote virtual con mini links, como el dw-link. A mi me ha pasado que entre mas uso la Rune, mas dejo de usar mis otras bicis. Al punto que ya puse a la venta mi Turner Flux, porque ya tiene meses acumulando polvo en un rincon, pero no le encuentro ninguna ventaja, ni siquiera en sensibilidad en obstaculos pequeños, confort de manejo y lo mas increible la siento menos agil y/o rapida que la Rune.:eekster: 

Saludos
Dr Foes


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

DrF035 said:


> A mi me ha pasado que entre mas uso la Rune, mas dejo de usar mis otras bicis. Al punto que ya puse a la venta mi Turner Flux, porque ya tiene meses acumulando polvo en un rincon, pero no le encuentro ninguna ventaja, ni siquiera en sensibilidad en obstaculos pequeños, confort de manejo y lo mas increible la siento menos agil y/o rapida que la Rune.
> 
> Saludos
> Dr Foes


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mi estimado Doctor, tienes razón esas Turner de verdad que no valen la pena ja ja ja , es más ni caso tiene que la pongas a la venta , nadie te la va a comprar , mejor si gustas te puedo decir donde la puedes pasar a tirar y yo me encargo de que alguien pase a recogerla .... .

Saludos.

the last biker.


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

Esas Turner Flux son peligrosas de acuerdo a estudios recientes del Departamento de Homeland Security, el NRA y FDA, pero no te preocupes, me puedes mandar la bici y yo me encargo de que nadie salga lastimado


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

DrF035 said:


> Hace 2 domingos me iban a prestar una 29 para probarla en la primavera, uno de mis amigos, pero no acepte (quiza inconsiente mente me resistí a no probarla para no acabar por convencerme, y tener que deshacerme de mis bicis 26 que he armado con tanto sacrificio :madman: )


Animate! Te va a gustar!


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

elmadaleno said:


> Animate! Te va a gustar!


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Es cierto , a los bikers que conozco que han probado la 29 han quedado encantados y muy complacidos .


----------

